# Looking for homies in Vegas



## SkinnyPhuck (Jan 17, 2015)

Getting ready to hit the streets again and live that squatters life been missing it for a while just looking for a few good people to hang with fly signs and get a little fucked up, I just drink and smoke weed I don't judge though do what you want im just trying to roam the streets with some fun people


----------

